# [MOD] Video Bitrate [20-50mbps vs ~10mbps stock]



## Coutts (Dec 7, 2011)

Original Thread [with instructions]:
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1431133

With a simple edit to media_profiles.xml (located in /etc/), I am now able to record videos at bitrates between 20mbps and 50mbps (it's a variable bitrate, VBR), compared to the 10mbps or so as it does stock.

*Advantages*
- Fewer visual artifacts (should be most noticeable in low light when higher ISOs are used)
- Better quality gradients (smoke, light gradients on walls, etc should all look smoother)

*Disadvantages*
- Much larger size video files
- Sometimes lags when playing back on phone (keep in mind there's more data in the video file now)

As a quick comparison, here is what an expected file size might be for a 30 second clip:
*Stock Bitrate @ 10mbps*
38mb

*Modified Bitrate @ 45mbps*
169mb

Here is a youtube video I shot with the mod. The bitrate resulted as ~45mbps, and the video was 268mb:










If anyone can do a good comparison video, that should convince more people to try it out. I can't do it at the moment as I don't have my macbook back yet (just working from an old iMac I have).

Thanks for looking!


----------



## aggiechase37 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey do these mods work on the new 4.0.4 ROM?


----------

